# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  How do you what time to wake up to do WBTB/WILD?

## Chevaughn

I am a confused newbie to lucid dreaming.

In the tutorials, I see that you get 4-5 (or 5-6) hours of sleep. Should I count the hours from the time I *go to bed* or from the time I *fall asleep*?

For example,
If I go to bed at 10:00 pm., should I count the 5 hours from this time, and wake up 3:00 am.?

I think that it doesn't make sense counting from the time I fall asleep because I never know exactly when I fall asleep; sometimes I take 30 minutes, 1 hour, or even 1 hour and 30 minutes to fall asleep.

Hence, my _wake-up time_ would be different if I count from the time I fall asleep.

If I get into bed at 10pm (and count from here), I should get up at 3am.
If I fall asleep at about 11pm (and count from here), I should get up a 4am.

I really need to know when to make my alarm go off; whether at 3am or 4am.

Please help me.

----------


## MarineRecon

You're supposed to count from the time that you fall asleep. To do this I set my alarm to 3 hours after I fall asleep but add an extra ten minutes to it. I usually take no more then ten minutes so its pretty darn close to the time that I fall asleep.  :smiley:

----------


## Chevaughn

> You're supposed to count from the time that you fall asleep. To do this I set my alarm to 3 hours after I fall asleep but add an extra ten minutes to it. I usually take no more then ten minutes so its pretty darn close to the time that I fall asleep.



The problem is that the time taken for me to fall asleep varies; it depends on what I do during the day, or even my mood.

----------


## Spyguy

That is true. I have a technique to fall asleep very quikly (usually less than 10 minutes), perhaps it will work for you too. It is simply doing void meditation while lying in your bed. There is a good tutorial on void meditation in the Dreamviews Academy. That way you can simply count from the moment u go to bed.

----------


## Csorax

> The problem is that the time taken for me to fall asleep varies; it depends on what I do during the day, or even my mood.



I just estimate the time I will fall asleep before going to bed. If you aren't sleeping after your estimated time, adjust your alarm. 
Btw: It isn't about just waking up after 4-5 hours asleep to do WBTB/WILD. You got to find your REM Cycles. You can do this just like me: Start setting your alarm after 4 hours of sleep. Everyday, add 15minutes to this time and check if you are in REM after the alarm went off. There are two ways to find out if your are in REM: 
1. Your alarm just woke you up from a dream 
2. If you haven't dreamed, check if you have a boner, if you do, you are in REM.

----------


## Chevaughn

> That is true. I have a technique to fall asleep very quikly (usually less than 10 minutes), perhaps it will work for you too. It is simply doing void meditation while lying in your bed. There is a good tutorial on void meditation in the Dreamviews Academy. That way you can simply count from the moment u go to bed.



Thank you for introducing me to void meditation. I will try it and get back to you. :smiley: 





> I just estimate the time I will fall asleep before going to bed. If you aren't sleeping after your estimated time, adjust your alarm. 
> Btw: It isn't about just waking up after 4-5 hours asleep to do WBTB/WILD. You got to find your REM Cycles. You can do this just like me: Start setting your alarm after 4 hours of sleep. Everyday, add 15minutes to this time and check if you are in REM after the alarm went off. There are two ways to find out if your are in REM: 
> 1. Your alarm just woke you up from a dream 
> 2. If you haven't dreamed, check if you have a boner, if you do, you are in REM.



Thanks for the tip on checking if I am in REM or not. :smiley:

----------


## notHuman

*





 Originally Posted by Csorax


2. If you haven't dreamed, check if you have a boner, if you do, you are in REM.



*

most genius thing ive heard all day. too bad i am a girl

----------


## AstralMango

> most genius thing ive heard all day. too bad i am a girl



This is a very old thread from two years ago, so I think this thread might be closed by a moderator.

----------


## gab

You called it, Astralmango. 
_*Locked for being too old._

----------

